#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Which is the best site to learn Arduino?

## Helena

Hey guys,

I have to do a project with Arduino for my assesment, but I don't have much knowledge on it.

Which would be the best site to learn it?
Need some suggestion.

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hey guys,
> 
> I have to do a project with Arduino for my assesment, but I don't have much knowledge on it.
> 
> Which would be the best site to learn it?
> Need some suggestion.


Hi Sheero !!
I think Makerspace.com is suitable for you assignment & Project .
Because ,They tech from basic and supply some resources.
*250+makerspace Resources
Maker education 
makerspace materials 
3D Printing
STEM/STEAM Education 
maker educator 
makerspace projects 
maker suppliers 
free ebooks 
*

----------


## Helena

> Hi Sheero !!
> I think Makerspace.com is suitable for you assignment & Project .
> Because ,They tech from basic and supply some resources.
> *250+makerspace Resources
> Maker education 
> makerspace materials 
> 3D Printing
> STEM/STEAM Education 
> maker educator 
> ...


Thank you wonder girl for your suggestions. It helped me a lot :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> Hey guys,
> 
> I have to do a project with Arduino for my assesment, but I don't have much knowledge on it.
> 
> Which would be the best site to learn it?
> Need some suggestion.



http://www.Arduino.cc Arduino (@arduino) | Twitter .Arduino - Wikipedia

----------


## Helena

> http://www.Arduino.cc Arduino (@arduino) | Twitter .Arduino - Wikipedia


Thank you for sharing these sites Shivani :Thumbs:

----------


## Moana

> Hey guys,
> 
> I have to do a project with Arduino for my assesment, but I don't have much knowledge on it.
> 
> Which would be the best site to learn it?
> Need some suggestion.


These are some of the sites I just found

*
*


Learn electronics and microcontrollers using Arduino! (Adafruit)
Arduino Tutorials (Open Source Hardware Group)
Arduino Basics Projects Page (ArduinoBasics)
Educ8s.com (Educ8s YouTube Channel)
Arduino Your Home & Environment (Arduinotronics)
Arduino Tutorials | How To Mechatroni

----------

